# What Do YOU Wear to Drive?



## Little Mare (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm curious as to what you personally wear while driving at shows. Of course there are many styles and different expectations for kinds of horses/shows/etc, but I'd like to know about any and all!

My preference in the past was dress pants, a button up with a vest and tie, and a derby. I'm trying to get my mother to drive (a small pony) next year, and she is looking for her clothing options. We've seen some interesting attire over the years and she wants to look smart! 

Pictures appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It depends on the type of show, and what type of climate. I prefer the look of a jacket with a blouse. Of course, a matching hat. This requires a lot of shopping, though. Darn. 

If it is hot, a nice blouse looks good. 

I always wear a driving apron and brown gloves, even if no one else does. It is always proper.

Nancy


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I am doing my first pleasure drive competition in a couple of weeks. Since I also have done Cowboy Action shooting, I have a Victorian skirt/blouse/jacket that I plan to wear. I also made a flowery touring hat to go with the outfit. I need to give it a try in the cart to make sure it's not unwieldy. If so, I have a "tux" pant suit coming that I bought for a wedding. I'll wear that with a matching riding helmet. 










or


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

As in "Pleasure Show" or a pleasure driving class at an open show?

I adore those Victorian clothes! However, at driving shows, costuming is looked down upon. Everything needs to be conservative. Go to the Goodwill, and look at jackets. Then you can buy several. Make sure the sleeves are long, so they cover the top of your gloves. That makes your arm, hand and rein one continuous line that looks good. 

For your hat, since your donkey and cart are small, I would stay small. I find a lot of hats in antique shops, especially in small towns. It can have feathers and ribbons on it. Check out hatsbyKatie.com , and google Sherry Lower for her shop name, I cannot think of it right now. Both will have AWESOME ideas.

Lilly, I am SO sorry! I thought you were Littrella! Everything above applies, except the donkey part!!
Nancy


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, greentree. I am not positive which I will wear. I am leaning on the Victorian but if "costumes" are looked down on, I may just go with the pant suit. It is a pleasure driving class in a draft horse show. Most events are for the big boys so I am only in the pony draft driving. Would a black riding helmet be OK? I also thought of a bowler style hat with some ribbon or netting. I would love suggestions so I'll check out the ladies you suggested.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

greentree said:


> *I always wear a driving apron* and brown gloves, even if no one else does. It is always proper.
> 
> Nancy


That is nice to hear.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I went to good will and got a straw bowler for under $3. A little netting bow and it looks really nice.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I also have black leather gloves so with a black hat, black pant suit, black gloves and black boots I should stick out on the oak cart!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing attire*









i have a driveing apron brown deer skin gloves a tweed hacking jacket black trousers and shoes also a tweed trilby hat.
my frends from the barn i was at are students doing there bhs exhams thay were dressed in rideing atire.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

this show is less formal and no apron is required. I love your turn out!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*turn out.*

hiya and thank you for your kind words.
i have a picture of me and my frend chris driveing tammy to my 4 wheel dog cart waggonett we look like stan and olly hardie lol.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is what I wore at the Upperville Colt and Horse Show. 



I have brown gloves on and an apron, I have nice shows, the whole shebang.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Lilley, at the "local" draft shows I have done, jeans and a shirt were FINE! So the Victorian would be spectacular. At the big draft shows, they wear evening attire, the flashier, the better, and that pantsuit would be beautiful. 

Nancy


----------

